# What is Your Practice Routine?



## waynev (Jan 18, 2014)

Being a newbie the most recent thing I've learned is that without a good practice routine I don't achieve any progress so... I was wondering what your practice routine is?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Since I've been trying to use all of my guitars (so I don't feel guilt for having them), I've been practicing with the one in my living room.

I just spent too long trying to write what I do, and it doesn't make sense. I may have to do a vid. I essentially crawl up the neck on ....er I just tried it again. I'll have to do a video.

There's a good acoustic fingerstyle lesson on youtube that I have been trying on the acoustic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UU4yMkDdBw


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks, adcandour, that is a great link!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice! Simple & basic. But right. My music 3rd grade teacher (mrs. Russell) would be so proud. What is the red flash you see in the recording? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

My practice routine works like this:

1. open my binder full of songs
2. turn the pages until I hit a song I feel like playing
3. play the song
4. go back to step 2


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Try not to go a day without playing, even for ten minutes. 

Practice something different at least twice a week so you grow. Doing the same old thing will only make/keep you good at the same old thing.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I recalled that there were some threads on this topic that used the word "regimen". Here's what I found by searching the forum.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?4423-Practice-Regimen

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?30094-The-Official-GuitarsCanada-Practice-Regimen

I haven't read those threads recently but there should be some good tips in them.

Have fun!


----------



## Uncle Jackie (Apr 27, 2014)

Recently I have just moved to about an hour worth of dexterity exercises daily, working on the patterns I have always found troublesome. I then practice sight reading, and an on line ear training program. If I still have time, maybe I'll try to learn a new song or riff.

Of course, the whole routine will probably change in a week or so...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mostly I'm either building repertoire or revisiting established repertoire. I lean towards the latter when there is a gig on the horizon, otherwise I'm trying to add new material. Once in a while, I'll try some sight reading, but I really don't do this as often as I should. And I do very little ear training these days - the interweb has made me lazy; I just look stuff up rather than figure it out.

I stand by what I posted in on of the threads that buzzy referred to:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...rsCanada-Practice-Regimen&p=259890#post259890


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Practice routine? ROTFLOL.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't have real practice routine. just warm up by playing something to get my fingers moving, then i play along to what i like at the moment. aside from that i might work on new stuff, or work on a youtube vid.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't have real practice routine. just warm up by playing something to get my fingers moving, then i play along to what i like at the moment. aside from that i might work on new stuff, or work on a youtube vid.


You have youtube vids? What are you posting and why don't you pop them up here? Not to put you on the spot...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

actually, i did a few vids a couple yrs back. just me doing covers. i took them down because they were no diff than anyone else doing it. what i meant in ny earlier post is that sometimes i will choose a lesson video on youtube, and work on that.


----------



## HORIZON (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: What is Your Practise Routine?*

I've had a few practice routines. I couldn't really stick with them though and I lost interest most of the time. I just play scales and exercises to a metronome and that works for me. It's all about what works for you.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: What is Your Practise Routine?*

Mine is a constantly moving target, but it is usually pretty focused on my current deficiencies. For example, if I notice my timing slip then i will focus in on time related drills until that clears up. If I am working on a song that requires a chord i am less familiar with - then i will spend some time learning as many different ways to play that chord as i can. That type of thing. I am always playing and playing along with, lifting new, writing, etc - I don't really consider this practicing. True practice is imo done with a goal in mind and using thought out steps to achieve that end. 

If you have no idea where you want to end up, how do you expect to end up where you want to be? - answer this question first and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL. Looks exactly like my practice regimen. I'm glad I'm not the only one. 

I bought the Kindle version of Fretboard Logic last week. I'm working my way through that to better understand scales and the fretboard itself. I would like to be able to improvise while playing along to something as well as work on my speed. 



Greg Ellis said:


> My practice routine works like this:
> 
> 1. open my binder full of songs
> 2. turn the pages until I hit a song I feel like playing
> ...


----------

